# Bohemian Rhapsody: Neuer Trailer zeigt Freddy Mercury auf der Bühne



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Juli 2018)

*Bohemian Rhapsody: Neuer Trailer zeigt Freddy Mercury auf der Bühne*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Bohemian Rhapsody: Neuer Trailer zeigt Freddy Mercury auf der Bühne* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Bohemian Rhapsody: Neuer Trailer zeigt Freddy Mercury auf der Bühne*


----------



## INU.ID (18. Juli 2018)

*Bohemian Rhapsody: Neuer Trailer zeigt Freddy Mercury auf der Bühne*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fJ9rUzIMcZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HgzGwKwLmgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hFDcoX7s6rE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bohemian Rhapsody: Neuer Trailer zeigt Freddy Mercury auf der Bühne*

Freddy hätte das heutige Geschwür Rap / Hipphopp/ irgendwas ohne Stimme nur mit dem Mikro von der Bühne gefegt.
R.I.P.


----------



## pedi (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bohemian Rhapsody: Neuer Trailer zeigt Freddy Mercury auf der Bühne*

und das mit absolutester sicherheit.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bohemian Rhapsody: Neuer Trailer zeigt Freddy Mercury auf der Bühne*

Als großer Queen Fan ist der Film sowieso schon gebucht. Trotzdem kotzt es mich an wenn in dem Kontext wieder behauptet wird dass es heute keine gute Musik mehr gibt.


----------



## Standeck (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bohemian Rhapsody: Neuer Trailer zeigt Freddy Mercury auf der Bühne*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Als großer Queen Fan ist der Film sowieso schon gebucht. Trotzdem kotzt es mich an wenn in dem Kontext wieder behauptet wird dass es heute keine gute Musik mehr gibt.



Wurde doch damals auch schon behauptet, genau wie es zu jeder Zeit in jedem Jahr und Jahrhundert behauptet wird, von den 20ern bis heute wenn nicht schon von noch früher. Radio Gaga ist doch ein Beispiel dafür.


----------



## pedi (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bohemian Rhapsody: Neuer Trailer zeigt Freddy Mercury auf der Bühne*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Als großer Queen Fan ist der Film sowieso schon gebucht. Trotzdem kotzt es mich an wenn in dem Kontext wieder behauptet wird dass es heute keine gute Musik mehr gibt.



wenn du rap, hiphop und das ganze elektronische gedöns als musik bezeichenen willst, dann ja, ansonsten ist dieser krawall akustische umweltverschmutzung.


----------



## Standeck (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bohemian Rhapsody: Neuer Trailer zeigt Freddy Mercury auf der Bühne*



pedi schrieb:


> wenn du rap, hiphop und das ganze elektronische gedöns als musik bezeichenen willst, dann ja, ansonsten ist dieser krawall akustische umweltverschmutzung.



Zitat aus Wikipedia, Artikel über Radio Gaga von Queen:


> Aufnahme:
> Das in F-Dur komponierte, von*Elektropop* beeinflusste Lied entstand 1983 in Los Angeles. Produziert wurde es von Queen und Mack. Die Hauptstimme sang Freddie Mercury, Roger Taylor übernahm teils die Backing Vocals sowie die *Vocoder*-Stimme. Gastmusiker Fred Mandel, der die Band bei der vorangegangenen Tournee als Keyboarder begleitet hatte, arrangierte und programmierte größtenteils die *Synthesizer*. Die Bass-Linie des Lieds wurde mit einem *Roland** Jupiter 8* und dessen *integriertem **Arpeggiator* eingespielt, weitere Sounds kamen aus einem *Roland VP-330 Vocoder*. Zusätzlich spielten John Deacon Bass-Gitarre (Fender Precision Bass) und Brian May E-Gitarre (Red Special).



Hab dir mal die betreffenden Stellen, die auf 





> elektronisches Gedöns


 in diesem "handgemachtem" Lied hindeuten fett hinterlegt. Roland Jupiter 8 ist ein heute gefragter und seltener Analoger Synthesizer. Bei einem Arpeggiator brauchst du übrigens nur eine Note halten auf der Tastatur, den Rest spielt der Arp ganz nach Einstellung. Kann man übrigens oft hören bei Bands, die von deren Fans dafür gelobt werden, noch "richtige" Musik zu spielen, wie im Hintergrund Synthesizer oder Drum Machines mit Lauflicht Programmierten Patterns zu hören sind. 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_Ga_Ga


----------



## pedi (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bohemian Rhapsody: Neuer Trailer zeigt Freddy Mercury auf der Bühne*

das ist mir schon klar, dass vieles elektonisch ist.
ich meine die heutige "musik", bei der alles elektronisch ist-keine instrumente mehr zum einsatz kommen.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bohemian Rhapsody: Neuer Trailer zeigt Freddy Mercury auf der Bühne*



pedi schrieb:


> ich meine die heutige "musik", bei der alles elektronisch ist-keine instrumente mehr zum einsatz kommen.


Deswegen muß "heutige Musik" nicht schlechter sein.
Oder war sagst du denn zu Synthesizer Legenden wie Vangelis? Ist das auch nur schlechte Musik weil sie elektronisch ist?
Man sollte vielleicht mal etwas toleranter sein.

Topic: Den Film werde ich mir auf jeden Fall angucken!


----------



## Standeck (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bohemian Rhapsody: Neuer Trailer zeigt Freddy Mercury auf der Bühne*



pedi schrieb:


> das ist mir schon klar, dass vieles elektonisch ist.
> ich meine die heutige "musik", bei der alles elektronisch ist-keine instrumente mehr zum einsatz kommen.



Gibt es natürlich dass alles elektronisch erzeugt wird. Dennoch gibt es auch viele Elektronik Musiker die auch "echte" Instrumente spielen können und das bei ihren Songs auch verwenden. ATB bspw. mit seinem Banjo im Stück 9pm (till i come). Auch andere Bands und Musiker die eher für "normale" Sachen bekannt sind benutze Synths und andere Elektronische Instrumente. Musiker experimentieren einfach gern in der großen Mehrzahl. Die Beatles haben schon damals in den 60ern damit rumprobiert in ein paar Songs, Paul McCartney hat sogar ein Pseudonym unter dem er seine Elektronische Musik vermarktet (The Fireman), und der zählt als einer der größten Musiker des 20 Jahrhunderts. Freddie Mercury hier schätz ich auch so ein dass, wenn er noch am Leben wäre, sicherlich mit Elektronik experimentieren würde und auch manches veröffentlichen würde. 
Ich finde auch dass es kein Qualitätsmerkmal ist ob ein Song nun rein elektronisch produziert worden ist oder nicht. Ein gutes Club Stück zu machen ist genauso wenig leicht wie einen Rock Klassiker zu schreiben. 
Richtige Musiker, die Ahnung haben von der Materie und selbst schon Musik produziert haben, wissen das und erkennen das wenn ein Stück gut gemacht ist. Wenn einer ein tolles Gitarrensolo hinlegt wird das genauso geschätzt wie wenn einer eine richtig geile fette Synth Bassline programmiert. Es zählt nur was gut klingt. Wenn in deinen Ohren also Elektro Musik nicht gut klingt dann höre es nicht an, aber man kann keine Musikrichtung als grundsätzlich schlecht abkanzeln. Jeder der Elektro abstempelt als Billig Musik hat in meinen Augen keine Ahnung.


----------



## empy (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bohemian Rhapsody: Neuer Trailer zeigt Freddy Mercury auf der Bühne*



pedi schrieb:


> wenn du rap, hiphop und das ganze elektronische gedöns als musik bezeichenen willst, dann ja, ansonsten ist dieser krawall akustische umweltverschmutzung.



Also wenn du das Klischee des Grumpy-Grandpa treffen wolltest, dann hast du das perfekt geschafft. 

Oftmals findet man tatsächlich in fast allen Bereichen gute Sachen, wenn man sich ein bisschen darauf einlässt. Natürlich muss man ein bisschen abseits vom Mainstream gucken.

Ich muss aber zugeben, dass das vor 10 Jahren auch von mir hätte kommen können.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bohemian Rhapsody: Neuer Trailer zeigt Freddy Mercury auf der Bühne*



Standeck schrieb:


> Wenn in deinen Ohren also Elektro Musik nicht gut klingt dann höre es nicht an, aber man kann keine Musikrichtung als grundsätzlich schlecht abkanzeln. Jeder der Elektro abstempelt als Billig Musik hat in meinen Augen keine Ahnung.


Das gleiche gilt für Hip-Hop Musik. Es gibt nicht nur den Hip-Hop. Sondern zahlreiche Stilrichtungen und Subgenres.

Ich lege mich nicht nur auf eine Musikrichtung fest. Das habe ich noch nie gemacht.  Dafür ist das ganze Musikspektrum viel zu interessant.


----------



## empy (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bohemian Rhapsody: Neuer Trailer zeigt Freddy Mercury auf der Bühne*

Und? Wer tauft seinen TR als erstes Threaddy Mercury?


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bohemian Rhapsody: Neuer Trailer zeigt Freddy Mercury auf der Bühne*



Standeck schrieb:


> Gibt es natürlich dass alles elektronisch erzeugt wird. Dennoch gibt es auch viele Elektronik Musiker die auch "echte" Instrumente spielen können und das bei ihren Songs auch verwenden.


Ich will ja nicht ketzerisch klingen, aber ein Mike Oldfield, Manfred Mann, Keith Emerson, Ritchie Blackmore oder Jon Lord werden in den nächsten 50 Jahren nicht wieder aufstehen.



Standeck schrieb:


> Freddie Mercury hier schätz ich auch so ein dass, wenn er noch am Leben  wäre, sicherlich mit Elektronik experimentieren würde und auch manches  veröffentlichen würde.


 Sogar die ganz harten haben ab und zu die Keybords klingen lassen:
Forever (O.O.): YouTube, 

Gates of Babylon (Rainbow): YouTube.



> Jeder der Elektro abstempelt als Billig Musik hat in meinen Augen keine Ahnung.


Wetten, daß ich mehr Elektroniker in der Plattensammlung stehen habe, als die meisten hier?

Aber Mainstream ist seit 30 Jahren Schrott.

Die "Alten" singen und spielen die allermeisten heutigen Chartgelisteten mit einer Hand an die Wand.


----------



## RyzA (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bohemian Rhapsody: Neuer Trailer zeigt Freddy Mercury auf der Bühne*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Aber Mainstream ist seit 30 Jahren Schrott.


Auch wieder eine pauschale Aussage welcher ich so nicht zustimmen kann.



> Die "Alten" singen und spielen die allermeisten heutigen Chartgelisteten mit einer Hand an die Wand.


Die "Alten" waren sich sehr gut. Aber das ist für mich eine Überbewertung. Heute gibt es sicher auch viele Talente nur die haben es schwerer.


----------



## INU.ID (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bohemian Rhapsody: Neuer Trailer zeigt Freddy Mercury auf der Bühne*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Als großer Queen Fan ist der Film sowieso schon gebucht. Trotzdem kotzt es mich an wenn in dem Kontext wieder behauptet wird dass es heute keine gute Musik mehr gibt.


Ich denke das "Problem" ist eher, dass die schlechte Musik immer schlechter wird. Und das ist meiner Meinung nach auch korrekt. Früher gab es zwar auch schon schlechte Musik, aber was es in der Richtung heutzutage für ein Angebot gibt, schlägt dem Faß den Boden aus. Schon alleine durch die "Möchtegern-Sänger" von Plattformen wie zb. YouTube. Mal ganz abgesehen von diesen "Assi-Möchtegern-Gangster-Rappern" die Texte Singen, die an "Asozialität" auch in der Zukunft kaum noch überboten werden können.

Früher war nicht alles (oder irgendwas) besser als heute, die shice von damals war einfach nur nicht so shice wie die shice von heute.


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bohemian Rhapsody: Neuer Trailer zeigt Freddy Mercury auf der Bühne*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Auch wieder eine pauschale Aussage welcher ich so nicht zustimmen kann.


Aber ich.

Rock als Mainstream war Mitte der 70er von der Discowelle überfahren worden im Radio.
Die Gruppen haben zwar weiter gespielt, aber der Dampf war raus und die meisten Gruppen zerfallen (Deep Purple, Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Black Sabbath, ... ).
Die Splittergruppen (Whitesnake, Gillanband, Rainbow, ... ) waren zwar gut, aber meist nur ein Abklatsch der Originale.
Anfang der 80er kam mit Iron Maiden und Ozzy wieder frischer Wind auf, aber nicht mehr im Mainstream.

Da machte sich dann der Punk breit, ehe Rap, Hiphop und House oder so das Ruder übernahmen.
Alles was danach Mainstream kam, ging mir schon längst am Hinterteil vorbei.

Gute, handgeschmiedete Musik, mit Instrumenten live gespielt kam dann nur noch ganz selten und wieder meist von den Reunions oder Neuauflagen alter Bands (Deep Purple, Pink Floyd, Uriah Heep, Genesis, ...).

Jüngere Gruppen hatten fast gar keine Chance und wurden von den Playlists der Radiosender einfach an die Wand geklatscht und / oder gar nicht berücksichtigt.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die "Alten" waren sich sehr gut. Aber das ist für mich eine Überbewertung. Heute gibt es sicher auch viele Talente nur die haben es schwerer.


 Die "Alten" waren Hyperspitze im Gegensatz zu heute.

Ein Solo wie in "Long Distance Run" hab ich das letzte mal von Wolfgang Zieglers "Wir" Ende der 70er gehört.
Ritchies "A Light In The Black" wird wohl keiner je wieder so spielen, da waren drei Götter in der Band (Blackmore, Dio, Powell).

So langsam hatte man ja auch schon fast alles schon mal gehört und die Ideen wurden weniger.

Und es gab fast keinen Ramsch.
Wer nicht singen konnte (ja, auch Ozzy hatte seine Berechtigung - keiner paßte besser zur frühen Black Sabbath Musik - vergleiche mal: Born Again von Black Sabbath bei Amazon Music - Amazon.de) flog gnadenlos raus.

Und Gillan war ein Spitzensänger - in Strange Kind of Woman sang er Blackmore vor und der spielte es nach.

Meine letzte sehr oft gespielte CD ist von 2004 - Iron Maiden: "Brave New World".
Da ist sogar ein verkappter Hit drauf (mach meinem Geschmack) "Nomad".

Die letzte CD der Eisernen hab ich ein mal gehört - ich kann mich an keinen einzigen Titel erinnern, der mich vom Hocker gerissen hätte.
Auf "The Number Of The Beast" sind 5 Hits!
Auf "Seventh Son Of A Seventh Son " 4.

Über die Wendungen und Sprünge der Musikindustrie wurde schon viel geschrieben, am kompaktesten steht es bis heute im Rocklexikon (Schmidt / Graves).



INU.ID schrieb:


> die shice von damals war einfach nur nicht so shice wie die shice von heute.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es gab fast keine - na gut deutsch Schlager und Disco.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bohemian Rhapsody: Neuer Trailer zeigt Freddy Mercury auf der Bühne*

@wuselsurfer: Das Problem ist das du Rock - und Metalmusik als das "Maß aller Dinge" darstellst. Und gleichzeitig andere Musikrichtungen abwertest.
Ich diskutiere hier mit dir auch nicht weiter darüber.


----------



## empy (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bohemian Rhapsody: Neuer Trailer zeigt Freddy Mercury auf der Bühne*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Mal ganz abgesehen von diesen "Assi-Möchtegern-Gangster-Rappern" die Texte Singen, die an "Asozialität" auch in der Zukunft kaum noch überboten werden können.



Na, na! Ein bisschen mehr Vertrauen die folgenden Generationen, bitte! Vielleicht wird irgendwann mal so eine neue Musikrichtung entstehen, die dann von Neoliberalen und Plutokraten als Plattform verwendet wird.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bohemian Rhapsody: Neuer Trailer zeigt Freddy Mercury auf der Bühne*

Es gibt auch z.B. Linken bis Linksextremen Hip-Hop.   Und die "erste Internet Band", namens Arctic Monkeys, macht auch alles andere als schlechte Musik.
Was tatsächlich stimmt ist dass die Plattenfirmen heute nicht mehr vorfiltern, aber für mich ist das eine Verbesserung da man eben problemlos viel diverser hören kann.


----------



## INU.ID (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bohemian Rhapsody: Neuer Trailer zeigt Freddy Mercury auf der Bühne*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Gute, handgeschmiedete Musik, mit Instrumenten live gespielt kam dann nur noch ganz selten und wieder meist von den Reunions oder Neuauflagen alter Bands (Deep Purple, Pink Floyd, Uriah Heep, Genesis, ...).


Da ich selbst (auch) synthetische Musik seit ihren Anfängen höre, was genau ist denn für dich ein "Instrument"?

Elektronische Geräte zur synthetischen/teil-synthetischen Herstellung von Tönen (also eigentlich alles was Strom braucht, nicht nur Synthesizer usw) sind im Prinzip auch alles nur Instrumente. Und gerade beim Thema Komplexität kann eigentlich kein mir bekanntes stromloses Instrument auch nur im Ansatz mit den elektronischen (analog oder digital) mithalten.



			
				Wiki schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Musikinstrument ist ein Gegenstand, der mit dem Ziel konstruiert oder verändert wurde, Musik zu erzeugen. Im Prinzip kann jeder Gegenstand, der Töne oder auch nur Geräusche hervorbringt, als Musikinstrument dienen, jedoch wird der Ausdruck normalerweise nur für solche Gegenstände verwendet, die zu diesem Zweck hergestellt oder verändert wurden.



Gut, über dein "handgeschmiedet" könnte man jetzt noch streiten, wobei zumindest die älteren oder komplexeren (elektronischen) Geräte alle von Hand gefertigt wurden.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n3K_fZDvINs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H9UzNh_2TXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nRqNjtqccPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und da bei Musik erstmal die Töne und der Rhythmus im Vordergrund stehen (Musik ist es ja auch ganz ohne Gesang), kann sogar Beatboxing mit ner Loopstation "_gute_ Musik" produzieren.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rVbHMq05Z3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




 Und zum Schluß noch was "computerspielmäßiges":





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eTVzkftwYgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Juli 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> @wuselsurfer: Das Problem ist das du Rock - und Metalmusik als das "Maß aller Dinge" darstellst. Und gleichzeitig andere Musikrichtungen abwertest.


War sicher nicht meine Absicht.
Aber es war nun mal der Mainstream in den 70ern.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Da ich selbst (auch) synthetische Musik seit ihren Anfängen höre, was genau ist denn für dich ein "Instrument"?
> 
> Elektronische Geräte zur synthetischen/teil-synthetischen Herstellung von Tönen (also eigentlich alles was Strom braucht, nicht nur Synthesizer usw) sind im Prinzip auch alles nur Instrumente. Und gerade beim Thema Komplexität kann eigentlich kein mir bekanntes stromloses Instrument auch nur im Ansatz mit den elektronischen (analog oder digital) mithalten.


Sehe ich genau so.


INU.ID schrieb:


> Gut, über dein "handgeschmiedet" könnte man jetzt noch streiten, wobei zumindest die älteren oder komplexeren (elektronischen) Geräte alle von Hand gefertigt wurden.


Sicher.
Aber die "Tonerzeugung" (blödes Wort) erfolgt bei vielen elektronischen Instrumenten eben noch mit Hand (drücken einer Taste, Anschlagen einer Seite, Aufrufen eines Samples, ...).

Der Grundton wird sicherlich durch die Elektronik erzeugt, aber das Abspielen, die Länge, Tonhöhe, Lautstärke, Termolo, Wow-Wow etc, macht der Musiker.
Klar läuft da vieles automatisch nebenbei, aber kein Konzert von Genesis, Edgar Fröse, J.M Jarre oder Mike Oldfield klingt gleich:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2G6KrQG7fOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


.
Rutherfords Gitarre hab ich noch nie so gehört und gesehen.


----------



## INU.ID (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bohemian Rhapsody: Neuer Trailer zeigt Freddy Mercury auf der Bühne*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Aber die "Tonerzeugung" (blödes Wort) erfolgt bei vielen elektronischen Instrumenten eben noch mit Hand (drücken einer Taste, Anschlagen einer Seite, Aufrufen eines Samples, ...).


Genau wie bei einem analogen Synthesizer. Nur dass die sehr schnell deutlich komplexer als jedes klassische/normale Instrument werden.


> Klar läuft da vieles automatisch nebenbei, aber kein Konzert von Genesis, Edgar Fröse, *J.M Jarre* oder Mike Oldfield klingt gleich:


Auch hier, genau wie mit analogen Synthesizern. Du schreibst ja selbst J.M Jarre, und meinst damit doch sicher den *Jean-Michel Jarre,* dessen "Oxygene" ich oben gepostet habe. Es gibt nicht so viele Menschen die mehr Einfluss auf die Entwicklung der elektronischen Musik hatten.

Und gerade Musik von analogen Synthesizern ist quasi unmöglich "Freihändig" genau so noch einmal zu wiederholen, einfach weil du dazu alle Regler/Schieber komplett identisch noch einmal "spielen" (drehen/schieben) müsstest. Quasi unmöglich.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bohemian Rhapsody: Neuer Trailer zeigt Freddy Mercury auf der Bühne*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Und gerade Musik von analogen Synthesizern ist quasi unmöglich  "Freihändig" genau so noch einmal zu wiederholen, einfach weil du dazu  alle Regler/Schieber komplett identisch noch einmal "spielen"  (drehen/schieben) müsstest. Quasi unmöglich.


 Quite right.
Die Frequenzverschiebung der Multivibratoren durch die Temperaturabhängigkeit der Kapazität der Koppelkondensatoren ist da noch nicht einmal berücksichtigt.



INU.ID schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht so viele Menschen die mehr Einfluss auf die Entwicklung der elektronischen Musik hatten.


Stimmt auffallend.
Pink Floyd, Tangerine Dream, Kraftwerk, Mike Oldfield und ELP sind da wohl die bedeutendsten gewesen.

Der liebe Carlos Santana (  !) wird niemals Oye Como Va





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9QhchQD_w0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



zweimal exakt gleich spielen, obwohl er schon ein extremer Perfektionist ist.


Genau das ist das interessante an der Musik der "Alten".
Musik muß man spüren, die muß mich anspringen.

Zuerst angesprungen hat mich das:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qu_ozjAu_vM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 .

Holders Stimme, einfach unschlagbar.
Die geht durch Mark und Pfennig.

Selbst das fast perfekte Remake:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZxgMGk9JPVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 .
ist nicht ganz so aufregend, das Video allerdings Spitze.

Danach kamen Mud, Sweet, Suzie Quatro ... .

Bis dann dieser Bube ein Liedchen über ein Feuer am Genfer See anstimmte:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ikGyZh0VbPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


.

Das war's!
Von der "Droge" bin ich nie wider losgekommen.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bohemian Rhapsody: Neuer Trailer zeigt Freddy Mercury auf der Bühne*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Auch hier, genau wie mit analogen Synthesizern. Du schreibst ja selbst J.M Jarre, und meinst damit doch sicher den *Jean-Michel Jarre,* dessen "Oxygene" ich oben gepostet habe. Es gibt nicht so viele Menschen die mehr Einfluss auf die Entwicklung der elektronischen Musik hatten.


Dann aber bitte auch nicht Giorgio Moroder, Kraftwerk und Vangelis vergessen.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bohemian Rhapsody: Neuer Trailer zeigt Freddy Mercury auf der Bühne*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Dann aber bitte auch nicht Giorgio Moroder, Kraftwerk und Vangelis vergessen.



Und Depeche Mode.


----------



## RyzA (20. Juli 2018)

*AW: Bohemian Rhapsody: Neuer Trailer zeigt Freddy Mercury auf der Bühne*

Daft Punk fällt mir auch noch ein. Geile Gruppe!


----------

